# Autistic child



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

Hi, 

We are looking at moving to Wellington and would like some assistance with what options are available to us with our autistic child. 

We currently live in the uk and receive benefits from DLA and have her registered as disabled due to her needs.

Has anyone any advice on what support is on offer and if there is any financial support?

Cheers


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you currently have a visa to live/work in NZ?


----------



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

Not at present, I am in the process of an internal work move and the visa will be sorted that way.


----------

